# BigCartel Design Help



## Stabb (Oct 27, 2008)

I may be barking up the wrong tree here, but I'm getting desperate.

I'm no newbie to CSS and HTML, but I can't seem to wrap my brain around this problem. While designing my store's CSS layout in BigCartel, I ran across a weird issue with white bars popping up that apparently have no selector or no way to access them... even if you go into the page html. It looks like this:










Does anyone have any idea how to get rid of those? I'm going nuts over here. Thanks


----------



## Stabb (Oct 27, 2008)

Problem fixed. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I know you fixed it, but just a guess...

Did you have the image CSS background white and the image size was too small so the code filled it in?


----------



## Stabb (Oct 27, 2008)

Well it turned out not to be a background setting, but a border setting. The content that housed the products and the info had a top border setting set to 2px white. I just had to set the border to none and they cleared up.

The web developer toolbar for Firefox is a godsend. Under the CSS pull down, there is an option that says 'View Style Information'. It lets you click on the element and brings up all styles for that specific element. Its extremely handy.


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

Stabb said:


> The web developer toolbar for Firefox is a godsend. Under the CSS pull down, there is an option that says 'View Style Information'. It lets you click on the element and brings up all styles for that specific element. Its extremely handy.


Is it called web developer toolbar or is it Firebug?


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a web developers tool bar plug in for the Firefox browser.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/60


----------



## Stabb (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually use both, the web developers toolbar and firebug.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

krylonking said:


> Is it called web developer toolbar or is it Firebug?


both do the same thing except web developer toolbar has some more extras added.

I can't get some sites to work with the web developer toolbar so I use firebug.


----------

